# Water Filter Recommendation



## FermenterZym (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendation for an outdoor water filter? Like this one: Amazon.com: Katadyn Pocket Water Microfilter: Sports & Outdoors

Is this a necessary part of a survival kit?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That would be good as a filtration-unit for a BOB (Bug Out Bag) or in case of flooding and you have no other means of getting clean water. Katadyn has a very good name in the water filtration world.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a MSR Miniworks Ex and I really like it. I use it for backpacking. works really well and screws right on top of a 32 oz nalgene bottle.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The Katadyn units are very nice. What are your requirements? How many gallons per day will you need? Some protable units are only good for 100 gallons or so - - willl that be enough for your needs?


----------

